# [RÉSOLU] Ordi sans mises à jour, profile manquant

## Damiatux

Bonjour,

J'ai un problème concernant un vieil ordi qui n'a pas eu de mise à jour depuis pas mal de temps, et le fichier "/etc/make.profile" manque à l'appel. En voulant mettre à jour python, je rencontre un beau message rouge :

```
!!! ARCH is not set... Are you missing the '/etc/make.profile' symlink?

!!! Is the symlink correct? Is your portage tree complete?
```

J'ai essayé de faire un "eselect profile set 2", mais un truc du genre s'affiche :

```
Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 4049, in ?

    emerge_main()

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 3768, in emerge_main

    settings, trees, mtimedb = load_emerge_config()

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 3679, in load_emerge_config

    trees = portage.create_trees(trees=trees, **kwargs)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 6771, in create_trees

    config_incrementals=portage_const.INCREMENTALS)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 921, in __init__

    addProfile(os.path.realpath(self.profile_path))

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 908, in addProfile

    raise portage_exception.ParseError(

NameError: global name 'parents_file' is not defined
```

Alors je voudrais savoir comment faire pour enlever ce problème.

Merci d'avance,

DamiatuxLast edited by Damiatux on Mon Jan 11, 2010 9:10 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## ceric35

Le tien doit pointé sur un profile qui a été supprimé.

Si eselect tente de la lire, il ne va pas fonctionner non plus.

Tente de le faire à la main ?

```
ls -l /etc/make.profile

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 49 sept. 14 10:53 /etc/make.profile -> ..//usr/portage/profiles/default/linux/amd64/10.0
```

----------

## Damiatux

J'obtiens ça :

```
# ls -l /etc/make.profile

lrwxrwxrwx1 root root 39 2009-11-27 13:13/etc/make.profile -> ../usr/portage/default/linux/x86/2008.0
```

----------

## xaviermiller

Oui, le profile 2008.0 n'existe plus, il faut passer au 10.0

----------

## Damiatux

Et comment je fais pour passer à la 10.0 ?

----------

## kernelsensei

 *Damiatux wrote:*   

> Et comment je fais pour passer à la 10.0 ?

 

Salut,

merci de mettre ton titre en conformité.

Tu peux setter le profil directement avec la commande ln -s

----------

## xaviermiller

```
eselect profile list

eselect profile set ...
```

ou refaire un lien symbolique (ln -sf ../usr/portage/....... make.profile)

----------

## Damiatux

Bon, le profil est à jour maintenant, mais emerge m'affiche toujours la même erreur.

----------

## kernelsensei

 *Damiatux wrote:*   

> Bon, le profil est à jour maintenant, mais emerge m'affiche toujours la même erreur.

 

que donne 

```
ls -l /etc/make.profile
```

  :Question: 

Sans / à la fin, important !

----------

## Damiatux

Voilà le résultat :

```
lrwxrwxrwx root root 47 2009-12-01 04:56 /etc/make.profile -> ..//usr/portage/profiles/default/linux//x86/10.0
```

----------

## kernelsensei

peut être refaire un emerge --sync

----------

## boozo

'alute

après sync on peut voir la sortie de #emerge --info et #eselect python list stp ?

...j'ai quelques craintes d'après ton premier post   :Sad: 

----------

## ryo-san

salut,

Il manque peut etre le 

```
env-update && source /etc/profile
```

vu que tu as fait le lien a la main. 

Par contre , c'est résolu apres reboot normalement.

Sinon , il reste a voir les infos demandées par boozo.

++

----------

## Damiatux

@ kernelsensei : le emerge --syncm'affiche la même erreur que plus haut.

@ boozo : pour le emerge --info, j'ai la même erreur, et pour le eselect python list j'ai ça :

```
!!! Error: Can't load module python

exiting.
```

@ ryo-san : j'ai aussi le même genre d'erreur :

```
Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/sbin/env-update", line 27, in ?

    import portage

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 6862, in ?

    init_legacy_globals()

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 6818, in init_legacy_globals

    db = create_trees(**kwargs)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 6771, in create_trees

    config_incrementals=portage_const.INCREMENTALS)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 921, in __init__

    addProfile(os.path.realpath(self.profile_path))

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 908, in addProfile

    raise portage_exception.ParseError(

NameError: global name 'parents_file' is not defined
```

Je crois que les craintes de boozo sont fondées malheureusement  :Sad: 

----------

## boozo

C'est ton python qui est KO - Juste pour t'orienter sur la meilleure solution de correction : tu as fait comment pour procéder à la mise à jour stp ? un #emerge -uDv world oubien pas-à-pas avec un #emerge -uv python ?

btw, mais dans la même logique d'orientation : tu parles d'une vieille machine sans mise à jour depuis pas mal de temps... genre ? (à la louche)

Edit: arf, j'ai oublié : c'était(est) une arch stable ou ~arch ?

----------

## Damiatux

J'avais juste fait un emerge --sync. C'est après qu'est survenue l'erreur. Sinon la machine à environ 7 ans et aucune mise à jour n'as été faite depuis 4 ans maintenant.

Comment je peux vérifier si c'est une arch stable ou non ?

----------

## xaviermiller

Ah ok !

Tu as donc un vieux GCC, un vieux python, un vieux portage et un vieux kernel.

Le plus rapide est de tout réinstaller.

Lis ceci : http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/portage/doc/manually-fixing-portage.xml

et vois si ce document peut t'aider.

----------

## boozo

 *Damiatux wrote:*   

> Sinon la machine à environ 7 ans et aucune mise à jour n'as été faite depuis 4 ans maintenant. 

 

Wow !      :Shocked: 

Heu... très sincèrement, je pense également que tu devrais opter pour une réinstallation tu y gagneras beaucoup de temps et de souffrances et espérant que tu y arrives - sauf cas particulier, voire un jeu de nerds pour dire j'ai réussi l'upgrade-de-la-mort : je ne vois pas l'intérêt de se lancer là-dedans vu le scénarii - mieux vaut télécharger une iso minimale et relire la doc si besoin   :Wink: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Outre cela, tu devra suivre :

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/gcc-upgrading.xml

et tout ce qu'il y a dans http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/list.xml (mise à jour XOrg modulaire, ...)

----------

## boozo

@XavierMiller: oué mais non ! non vraiment c'est pas raisonnable de partir vers là   :Laughing: 

@Damiatux: Btw, sans vouloir être indiscret comment t'en es arrivé là ? c'est un bizutage ?  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Damiatux

Bah mon frère (ne voulais pas) n'avais pas envie de faire de mise à jour, et puis il n'avait pas de connexion Internet.

Enfin mon frère (un autre  :Very Happy:  ) est venu et a réparé tout ça. Il a réparé Gentoo avec un live CD (Knoppix). Je suis encre un débutant sous Gentoo, je ne l'ai pas encore installé (oui j'ai pas lu encore la doc, c'est pour ça que je pose pleins de questions débiles ^^)

----------

